# Tarp Tent Scarp 1



## ZIZAG (23 Mar 2011)

Hello .
I have been looking at the Tarp tent Scarp 1 . Classed as an Ultra light shelter . 
For going on Cycling and Camping out .
It weighs just over 1 Kg and packs down to 50x 10Cm . Spacious and roomy . Easy to pitch . And 4 seasons .
And acts well In all conditions . Its an American tent . 
Has anybody got one . Or know about this tent .


----------



## tbtb (24 Mar 2011)

Interesting. I've been looking at the Tarptent Moment. Got as far as mulling over where exchange rates are heading in the next few weeks (answer = I've no idea). The moment is 500g or so lighter than the Scarp 850 vs 1360g) but is more of a summer thing. 

I was sweltering last time I pitched in the Loire in summer in a winter mountain tent (terra nova voyager) and fancied the Moment for its light weight at <900g, faster pitching (1 pole, 2 pegs!) and airiness. The moment packs to the same size as the scarp. TBH it sounds quite long, 50 cm, to me.

Expect customs charges if you are in uk - one thread mentioned someone getting a £40 bill iirc.


----------



## andym (24 Mar 2011)

I've been looking at this and it's on the shortlist when/if I decide to replace my existing tent.

However, from reading posts on backpacking forums I think this has it's downsides as well. Condensation does seem to be an issue (I seem to recall some discussion on a clip-in ceiling to catch drips) and to manage the condensation it needs a good airflow. I suspect 'airy' is a more accurate description than '4-season'.

The Vaude Power Lizard is expensive in comparison but also worth considering:

http://www.vaude.co.uk/news-article...-best-backpacking-tent-at-camping-awards-2011


----------



## tbtb (24 Mar 2011)

Oh, that's interesting! The Vaude does look good for the weight. It's a bit more of an operation, putting it up (good videos on youtube) but on the other hand it looks like it might handle a wider set of conditions than the tarptent. It _does_ have quite a slope on that inner. The packed length is much shorter (35cm) but you have to assemble the wee end poles (they split in the middle) and insert each, where the Moment end poles stay in place when packed.

I think I'm going to have to make a list of all these contenders and review. THe Vaude is clearly one to consider and I wasn't even aware of it! I suppose there's maybe a whole heap of 1kg tents arriving on the market about now.


----------



## JackE (25 Mar 2011)

A friend recently ordered the Scarp 1 so I can let you know how much he was stung for Import Duty in due course. The twin entrances are an excellent feature and the internal space and headroom are widely praised. Also, it's stability in stormy conditions (without the "cross-over" poles) is mentioned by various reviewers.
I'm saving up for one!!


----------



## Ticktockmy (26 Mar 2011)

When I was a warrior, we used to use our poncho's or Basha's plus some luggage bunge cord to make our over night shelter, I still use my basha plus my treking poles to make a over night shelter, if I am traveling light for backpacking. both poncho basha can be bought for about 20 pounds in army surplus stores


----------



## andym (26 Mar 2011)

And then Terra Nova come up with 

http://www.terra-nova.co.uk/Brand/Terra_Nova/Tents/Laser_Ultra_1_Tent.html

a claimed pack weight of 585g (but bear in mind these are the people who produce incredibly light, and incredibly useless, tent pegs). ... and a price of £650.


----------



## ZIZAG (4 Apr 2011)

I have checked out the Terra Nova laser,Tent . Very lightweight 
It has very good features /Dimensions .
Especially . 2 x entrances . Good for ventilation . On warm Sunny days . Still a bit pricey . £ 258.


----------



## andym (4 Apr 2011)

ZIZAG said:


> Still a bit pricey . £ 258.




Plus £20 to replace their useless tent pegs.


----------



## tbtb (4 Apr 2011)

andym said:


> Plus £20 to replace their useless tent pegs.


They have a confusing naming regime at TN, I find. The two door version Comp is the "Laser Competition 2", isn't it? It's 1250g but as Andym says, you might want to add some weight for replacing the 12 x 2 gram pegs. It's true that the main issue I read about with the laser Comp (1 person, 1 door version) is condensation, so the 2nd door would be helpful. One person described the 1-person version as being coffin-like also so the slightly larger interior (width, but not height unfortunately) is welcome, maybe worth 300 grams. I do see the inner door is mesh at the top, solid at the bottom; no separate mesh door, so you can't lie in bed and keep an eye on the bike, I suppose.


----------



## Ticktockmy (5 Apr 2011)

I have a laser comp, single door, the only time I have trouble with condensation is in the winter, having heard many bad things about the Laser comp, I found one in a sale for 150 pounds, so took the risk and bought it. Apart from two niggles which are the pegs supplied and the noise in the wind, as the very light material flaps about. As I use it mainly for my mountain backpacking trips, and any longer multi-day cycle tours, I am really pleased with it.

when cycling I find there is enough room for me and my panniers, as to security cycle wise, if there is no stout post or pole or fence, I secure the cable lock onto the bike then feed the other end inside of the tent to my panniers. but overall I have found it to be a dammed good tent


----------



## shirokazan (5 Apr 2011)

Ticktockmy said:


> ...if there is no stout post or pole or fence, I secure the cable lock onto the bike then feed the other end inside of the tent to my panniers.



How long is the cable, Ticktockmy? If I were to lay my bike on the ground, I don't think I could get it close enough to allow my cable lock to reach under the vestibule to my panniers? My cable lock naturally coils up and this makes it harder to stretch it out to the required length.


----------



## tbtb (5 Apr 2011)

£150 is a _great _price! I think I'll give the Comp or Comp1 a whirl. Now onto price hunting..

For anyone else forming shortlists, for light 1-person tents, mine included:

TN Laser Competition 1 (870-930g + ~80g hood, £260, 95cm interior height, small inside)
TN Laser Competition 2 (1.13-1.25kg + ~80g hood, £320, bigger inside but same headroom in middle)
TN Laser Competition (2010 model, 860-920g + ~80g hood, £200, same as Comp 1 but no additional guy points or end venting)
TN (old version) Solar (1.66kg-1.9kg, £220, single longways hoop, great space, separate mesh door) 
Big Agnes Seedhouse 1 SL (1077-1275g, £150, mesh interior good for dissipating drips, import duty £40?, 1200mm groundsheet - too thin?)
Tarptent Moment (850g, £145 + £40 import duty, single skin, airy, have to seam seal)
Tarptent Rainbow (900g I think, £150 + £40 import duty, more roomy, velcro door rules it out for me)
MSR Hubba (1160-1360g, £250, nice interior space, headroom)

Actually, now I recount them all, the Tarptent moment starts to look cheap again, just for summer use in France!


----------



## P.H (5 Apr 2011)

When hiking I've gone to great lengths (and expense) to save a few grams and it's been worth it. When cycle touring, I can't feel the difference between carrying 12 or 15kg. Decent lightweight tents weigh from around 1.5kg, 2.5 if you want some more space. Anything lower than that will in some way be compromised, materials, durability, weather sealing, venting, space, condensation. People pay their money and make their choice, fair enough, but they'd be mistaken if they think there isn't a price to pay for the weight reduction. Terra Nova tents that are labeled as competition are designed just for that, ring them and ask what they'd recommend for cycle touring, it won't be them.

European and American tents are designed with different climates in mind, you'd bake in Arizona in a Hilliberg Nallo and find a BA Speedhouse a bit draughty in the Outer Hebrides, just something else to consider.


----------



## JackE (5 Apr 2011)

My biking pal's Scarp 1 has arrived in UK. He's been "done" for £36 Import Duty. 

You can avoid this if you have friends over in US who will: 1) re-wrap the tent in any old brown paper and: 2) hand-write your name and address and: 3) tick the "gift" box on customs declaration. I've been doing this for years with woodworking tools and never been charged duty.


----------



## andym (5 Apr 2011)

JackE said:


> My biking pal's Scarp 1 has arrived in UK. He's been "done" for £36 Import Duty.
> 
> You can avoid this if you have friends over in US who will: 1) re-wrap the tent in any old brown paper and: 2) hand-write your name and address and: 3) tick the "gift" box on customs declaration. I've been doing this for years with woodworking tools and never been charged duty.



I find that if it's sent by USPS that Parcelforce often don't collect the duty - as opposed to UPS who always collect it and charge you £25 for the privilege.

£36 is probably a bit more than the 20 per cent that he would have had to pay if he'd bought in the UK so not really a reason not to buy from the US if it's to get the kit you want.


----------



## ZIZAG (5 Apr 2011)

Many Thanks for all your Information . Tips ,hints . And a very good discussion /debate , on the Pro's & Cons . 
The Terra Nova Competition 2 looks and sounds the best to me . 
That Is just my own opinion.       
Cheers All .


----------



## Ticktockmy (6 Apr 2011)

shirokazan said:


> How long is the cable, Ticktockmy? If I were to lay my bike on the ground, I don't think I could get it close enough to allow my cable lock to reach under the vestibule to my panniers? My cable lock naturally coils up and this makes it harder to stretch it out to the required length.



I bought one of those curly ones from Evans, guess it about 2m long when stretched, but i normally wrap it through the rear wheel, and around the down tube pass it through the loop and then put the other end into tent after puting the bike next to the tent, and I find it reached far enough into the tent to fix to my panniers. ok it would not stop someone grabing the bike, but at least it would make it harder than if not fixed to anything


----------



## nutility (19 Apr 2011)

Hi, I bought a Scarp 1 and used it 3 nights so far. One night in driving rain & high winds, one night in still cold conditions and one in mild breezy conditions ( all Scotland ). Excellent tent and what I'd describe as an "Akto Plus". 

Plus sides in no particular order:

Very roomy inner, longer than most with good head and foot height at the ends compared to the Akto. 2 porches give great flexibility for storage, cooking, access and views, packs really small and light. You shouldn't need the winter poles most of the time as its already in effect an 11 pole tent with the ends braced really well giving great stability.

Things to watch/tweak:

You'll need to seam seal it before use, no great hassle but essential as it leaks if you don't. Quite delicate in construction compared to Hilleberg and not as consistently finished ( but then its cheaper ) so you have to treat it with a bit more care. 

Add cords to all zippers and a hanging line inside plus 2 guys for the main hoop and carry 2 extra pegs than supplied accordingly. Go for the solid inner as it still has upper mesh panels ( I'd have preferred a winter option to close the mesh completely but haven't used it in snow as yet to see how cold it gets.

Other than that so far its been a great tent to use, very impressed and prefer it over my previous Akto and Soulo I've owned in same category ( it falls somewhere in between in terms of breadth of performance and weight for all year round use ). 

Lastly I had to ask Henry Shires for some advice and got amazingly quick email support-really refreshing and bespoke service compared to the "big brands" which is a nice touch too.

Hope that helps and dont hesitate to ask if you have any questions

Andrew


----------



## jay clock (19 Apr 2011)

I am not one for wild mid winter camping, but if you want farily light, small packing size, quite a bit cheaper, and a good size I can vouch for my Decatlon tent http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/t2-ultralight-pro-3244110/

Says 2kg but actually weighs about 1.8. My only amendment is to add some peg mounting points half way down the sides to allow me to tighten out the side walls and stop flapping.


----------



## andym (21 Apr 2011)

nutility said:


> You shouldn't need the winter poles most of the time as its already in effect an 11 pole tent with the ends braced really well giving great stability.
> 
> [...]
> Hope that helps and dont hesitate to ask if you have any questions
> ...



Hi Andrew

Thanks for this. It definitely sounds like a serious contender. 

So no problems with condensation?

I'm not quite sure what you meant by the winter-pole set. Is this the extra pole that makes it self-supporting. I was considering this as an option if only for areas where putting in tent pegs would be more difficult.

How did you manage to rig up the line inside the tent - did you sew in d-rings or something?


----------



## dodss (6 May 2011)

I have the Henry's Moment great piece of kit .You can get a liner with for warmth and coolnes as per season.


----------

